# Robo's Beach Port Albert



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Its 1.31am and Ive just finished adding rod holders and making rod leash's so Im off to Robinsons beach which is a channel around 5k's east of port Albert. I have fished here landbased & in a tinny for some great results on big flatties, trevally salmon & whiting. I hope it isnt too blowy and not to many stink boats but its a long weekend and its a gr8 spot so being alone just wont happen. Im departing frankston 4.30am for a 7.00am arrival. Will post report & fish pics hopefully. No bait on board goin sp & hb all the way....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Squizzy, I've fished that location years ago also. Look forward to the report.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a good one Squizzy, I've had some good gummy from Port Albert. Gaz.


----------

